# PIZZA ABT"s



## miamirick (Oct 8, 2011)

made something different today

pizza japs

split as usual

pepperoni slices

smoked mozzerella slices

pizza sauce

topped with bacon


























japs are a lot better than this LSU   FLA game

will definately make them again

thanks for looking

gonna get another shot  of JIM  and a beer


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2011)

looks great rick.......


----------



## jokermd (Oct 12, 2011)

Dont worry rick fla's favorite son tim tebow will return next week to unlease on the lowly dolphins


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 12, 2011)

cool idea!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow it must be yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2011)

They look delicious Rick!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks Great, Rick!!!!

So you kept this one buried for 4 days !!!!

Thanks to Joker for digging it out !!!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great Rick!

Chicken looks good too.

So do the Ribs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a cool twist on ABT'S...JJ


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

Love jalapenos so I'm definitely giving these a try!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## miamirick (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys  these are definate "keep on the list" item   even the girls liked them!!!!
 


JokerMD said:


> Dont worry rick fla's favorite son tim tebow will return next week to unlease on the lowly dolphins




joker dont mess with the man!!!!!         theres talk of him replacing bruce willis in die hard


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Those look good have to try them...I kinda liked that game !!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2011)

they look great rick.......love japs on pizza so theese must be good!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 12, 2011)

Pizza japs look awesome!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2011)

they looks delicious. on the to do list now


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yumm O


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice work! So was the mozz smoked already?  Or does it smoke in the smoker?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy Smokes Joker!!  3 posts in 2 1/2 years of being a member....talk about self restraint!  That's amazing!

Those ABT's look great too!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 3, 2011)

I love pizza ABTs. Everything looks good.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you for this post. The pizza ABT,s are great!
Next time i make them might try "taco" ABT to. Not sure what going on them yet . Have to think about it


----------



## jokermd (Nov 7, 2011)

I forgot my password forever but ive been here looking at everyones food the whole time btw rick i made these pizzapenos and they were awesome


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea...they look awesome!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are some good looking turds!  I think I'll give that a try.


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2011)

another to do add to the list


----------

